# Anyone Else Plowing with a Nissan Frontier?



## Globetrekker (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey everybody, just wondering if anyone else has experience plowing with a Nissan Frontier. I don't see a lot of Frontiers on the site. I have used my '08 Frontier with a Homesteader for the last 3 winters and haven't had any problems (non-commercial use). Just curious if anyone has had good luck with Frontier, commercial or otherwise. Thanks.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

The 05-10 is acutally a pretty capable compact. The problem with them is that you only get non commercial grade plows for them. The Nismo/Pro-4x package actually has a higher FGAWR due to the off road heavy duty suspension. And with the ELocker Mod (allows you to enger the Rear Locker without being in 4Lo) makes them pretty great plow trucks.

For some reason though, they do loose traction quicker then other trucks in 2WD so you need to use 4Hi alot more. I think much of that has to do with the large and wide 265/75/16 tires that come OEM on the Nismo/Pro-4X. Switching to 235/85/16s would probably help in this matter with traction.


----------

